# Columbia anglebox applicators



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

I have problem, brand new. Rips tape, hard to use, not smooth glide.doesn't matter how soft material, how do I clean tape 2 are 3 inch flusher.is it there something that I can change just sucks.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Not being sarcastic here, have you ever used an angle head to tape before?


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes I did use before,was nice glide smooth. But I buy my own and it's not smooth at all.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What size are you using? 2.5 or 3"? I have a 2.5" that was perfect out of the box. Are you pushing hard on the pole, or are you floating it? I just push hard enough so that I don't get any voids. Look over the head real well, look for burrs on the blades, is the tip very pointy?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sanel said:


> I have problem, brand new. Rips tape, hard to use, not smooth glide.doesn't matter how soft material, how do I clean tape 2 are 3 inch flusher.is it there something that I can change just sucks.


R u using a roller?
Is it flushers u have or angle heads?
There is a big dif, U can run a flusher over a tape that's not rolled but not an angle head!


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

It's anglebox head.it's 3 inch.it's very rough, it's not smooth at all.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you post pictures of the head from different angles?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Another thought... How well dues it swivel/pivot on the ball? It should spin with practically no resistance.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Any pics of the coat it's leaving?


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

I will do it tomorrow. Had long day,overtime.but thanks anyway


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

One side always had to much mud,bottom. Top side Ok


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Is this for the tape coat? Or the skim coat?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The wall side will take more mud, It's trying to fill the bevel. Sounds to me like you are pushing up to hard, all the pressure is on the lid, forcing the wall side to float (leaves more mud). You need to balance the pressure,. For taping, the position of the ball dictates how your pressure is applied. On the angle box, it needs to be at a 45° to the angle.

Run the box to close to the wall, all the pressure pushes against the ceiling. This leaves a very thin coat on the lid, and the rest of the mud goes to the wall side. Run the box to close to the ceiling, and your pushing against the wall. 

This can cause you to have to push even harder to get the head to move in the angle. Shoving the point of the blade through your previous coat, and snagging the tape.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bottom line, if the taping head is sized correctly AND adjusted correctly, the head should bury the tape.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Btw, i'm still not 100% sure if you are taping with this head or skimming with it.

How hard are you pushing on it while taping?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

sanel said:


> One side always had to much mud,bottom. Top side Ok


Are you having the same problem in the vertical angles?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Not trying to overwhelm you. Speaking from experience, when the angle heads aren't right, it can be very frustrating, especially considering the cost!


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

Number 1


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

Number 2


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

Number 3


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

One of projects where I work


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

Projekt


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

I use anglebox only on private jobs.commercial has no point


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

sanel said:


> Number 1


I think I see an issue, whether or not it's THE issue....

The problem, IMO, is the set of your top blades. They look like they are set basically parallel to the frame. I've never had luck setting them like that. (Actually, I've had my 3.5 professionally serviced, came back set like that, didn't run for nothing! Very hard to push, feels like it's just grabbing both sides of the angle.)

Loosen the top blades, one at a time, and turn the set screw in. This will push the outside of the blade out farther. Then, adjust the side blade to where it needs to be.

Give me a few, and I'll grab a pic of my 2.5 Columbia.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you notice, where my top blade meets the side blade, it sticks out from the frame farther than at the tip. 

I think that is the adjustment you need to make. Hope it helps!


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

I will try on weekend, and I wanna thank you for your time.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

for my self i have a lot of probleme at the begin. but now i use a very very thin mud very thin and i push hard on the wall. my angle look perfect.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

sanel said:


> I will try on weekend, and I wanna thank you for your time.


Be patient. Getting them into the sweet spot takes time and small adjustments. If you've never tweaked one before, you'll be amazed at the difference the smallest adjustment can make!

Adjust the top blades like I described, set your side blades. When placed on a very flat surface, the head should rest on the top blades and rock to the side blades. The amount of rock determines the amount of mud you leave behind. I.e., more rock = more mud. You want a tighter coat, take some of the rock out. 

Good luck, glad to be of help.


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

The blades look definitely out of adjustment and sticking out from the body too far where they meet at the point. If it is new, send it back to be adjusted professionally. Columbia has some good videos if you are adventurous. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElnSLE-TyuY


----------



## sanel (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks


----------

